# Horse show Dramaa(forreal now)



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Well...I can see if you broke a rule them being upset so don't lope in a class? Either way, don't let them bother you. It's all pointless drama anyway.


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Well...I can see if you broke a rule them being upset so don't lope in a class? Either way, don't let them bother you. It's all pointless drama anyway.


 Oh no i was practicing loping in a arena at the show not in a class. its pointless your right.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, sorry. I misread.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are some kids that show w/ us that only do walk trot classes. They lope in the warm-up arena after they've completed their classes. And people have complained. I thinmk they complain becuase they see you are capable of loping so they want you to move up so they don't have to compete against you. But my thoughts are, if you are elidgeable to show in the walk-trot classes, then stay there. Move up when you are really ready... Why move up before then? 

Don't let them get to you. Just enjoy the show...


----------



## Junebug (Jan 18, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> There are some kids that show w/ us that only do walk trot classes. They lope in the warm-up arena after they've completed their classes. And people have complained. I thinmk they complain becuase they see you are capable of loping so they want you to move up so they don't have to compete against you. But my thoughts are, if you are elidgeable to show in the walk-trot classes, then stay there. Move up when you are really ready... Why move up before then?
> 
> Don't let them get to you. Just enjoy the show...


 yeah i agree  I moved uup to loping classes at that arena and im doing good there


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

horse show drama.... haha got to love it
mhmm i know exactly how that is, the people who make comments and give you dirty looks cause they see you cleaning up in all your classes. 

yeah, your example with the walk/trot classes, i've seen so many people get mad about things like that and its just dumb.
cant do much but shrug it off and ignore the comments

their just jealous anyways


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Just keep smiling and ignore them!


----------

